# Tramadol



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

I know this is not a steroidal thread but cant think of where else to put it.

Does anyone know, does tramadol:-

A...affect muscle growth and

B...Affect Sperm count.

What, if anything can boost sperm count and its mobility ?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I was on this, it ruined my appetite and made me drowsy all the time, i didn't want to do much other than laze around.......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tramadol is just synthetic morphine??

Just a very strong pain killer


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

jonti1leg said:


> I know this is not a steroidal thread but cant think of where else to put it.
> 
> Does anyone know, does tramadol:-
> 
> ...


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

I had tramadol for my slipped disc like miss bc says it is morphine based and a very very good pain killer, well it helped me but i couldnt drive cuz i felt drunk all the time lol.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Tramadol, is supposed to be a synthetic morphine, but not as pleasant.  Too much can make you feel a bit sick. Not aware of it affecting sperm count, however, the lethargic feeling can I suppose be detrimenatal to motivation at the gym. I don't think you have any concerns though with the points youve raised.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its an opoid

careful with this stuff.........its very hard to come off after long periods...no matter what people say

also...watch you dont start tacking too many at once, because they are euphoric

in high doses some experience very bad moods and short tempers...as well as excesive sweating and head rushes...sometimes nausea

pretty sure its not morphene though...they are different things


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

AntWarrior said:


> Tramadol, is supposed to be a synthetic morphine, but not as pleasant.  Too much can make you feel a bit sick. Not aware of it affecting sperm count, however, the lethargic feeling can I suppose be detrimenatal to motivation at the gym. I don't think you have any concerns though with the points youve raised.


 I always found this to be much more pleasant than morphine however i thought it was not strong enough, i took a load of these in 1 go and it didnt make me ill. Unlike morphine as far as im aware it doesnt take away the lining of your stomach.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> I always found this to be much more pleasant than morphine however i thought it was not strong enough, i took a load of these in 1 go and it didnt make me ill. Unlike morphine as far as im aware it doesnt take away the lining of your stomach.


Tramadol is made by different companys, and suppose to be the same generic drug. The first type I had, i felt really chiled, no sickness. Iv'e tried other "brand" since and iv'e always felt unpleaasantly sick. Maybe the other cheaper brands wernt as good. Or maybe i'm just a lightweight now


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> I know this is not a steroidal thread but cant think of where else to put it.
> 
> Does anyone know, does tramadol:-
> 
> ...


Tramadol's classed as an opioid analgesic - basically (as has already been mentioned) it's a drug for taking pain away that is similar in chemical structure and composition to other opium/morphine like drugs.

Here's what it says in the BNF (the book your GP looks in before prescribing most things):

*TRAMADOL HYDROCHLORIDE*



Additional information interactions (Tramadol); hepatic impairment; renal impairment.

*Indications*

moderate to severe pain

*Cautions*

see notes above; impaired consciousness; excessive bronchial secretions; not suitable as a substitute in opioid-dependent patients

*General anaesthesia*

Not recommended for analgesia during potentially light planes of general anaesthesia (possibly increased intra-operative recall reported)

*Contra-indications*

see notes above; uncontrolled epilepsy; acute porphyria (section 9.8.2)

*Side-effects*

see notes above; also diarrhoea; fatigue; less commonly retching, gastritis, and flatulence; rarely anorexia, syncope, hypertension, bronchospasm, dyspnoea, wheezing, seizures, paraesthesia, and muscle weakness; blood disorders also reported

So, a possible side effect is muscle weakness, which might answer your first question, but this should be taken in context. Not all people who take tramadol will experience these side effects, just like any drug you take. If you read the cautions in any off the shelf medication, you'll be amazed at the amount of side-effects they mention!

As far as sperm count goes, I doubt it. It's not fully understood exactly how tramadol works or all it's possible action and side-effects. Maybe one day they've find out it gives you super-sperm? Or maybe fewer. I have read that it has been used to treat premature ejaculation, but I was looking at it more from a post operative pain controlling medication, so I didn't read anymore than that.

You haven't said why you want to know these things. Maybe talking to your GP might shed a bit of light on it?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks fellas, appreciate your knowledge as always.

Ive been given tramadol to try and take away the pain i am having in my hip...just dont want anything to have a negative effect on my bodybuilding and my good lady and i are trying for another baby, so dont want anything affecting that either


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ve been taking tramadol on and of for years as i pulled my ciatic nerve boxing.The only side affect i get is if i have too much i cant sleep.Strange as it should put me to sleep.If your concerned ask your doc..


----------

